# TiVo Roamio Official Press Release



## drebbe (Apr 11, 2012)

TiVo Introduces Roamio -- For True Lovers of TV

SAN JOSE, VA -- (Marketwired) -- 08/20/13 -- TiVo Inc. (NASDAQ: TIVO)

Only the TiVo Roamio(TM) DVR offers cable subscribers this complete package:

-- A love that never has to end with Out of Home Streaming capability... Access to your recordings wherever you roam.** A hotel in Denmark, the waiting room at the dentist office, or while stuck in line at the DMV
-- coming soon, you will be connected to your favorite shows and recordings anywhere, anytime.
-- Love SOOOO many at the same time... Avoid scheduling conflicts because Roamio has up to 6 tuners and can record all the good shows on Sunday to watch throughout the week.
-- Streaming + favorite cable channels = A match made in Heaven... Regular cable channels like HBO, NBC or ESPN and the capabilities of your standard cable DVR combined with popular streaming services like Netflix, Hulu, and YouTube, plus Amazon in ONE box. No other cable DVR brings Netflix to your big screen. None.
-- A marriage of every box or device out there... It's like Roku, Apple TV, Slingbox, Google TV, your cable DVR -- rolled into one.
-- Your heart's desire right away with a personalized dashboard... Immediately, get your favorite channels, shows and preferences in front of you the instant you turn on your TV. A baseball fan will never miss an exciting no hitter in the 9th inning again thanks to TiVo.
-- Room for many fish in the sea with 3 TB of unprecedented storage capacity... Up to 450 hours of HD storage means you'll never be forced to erase that "Duck Dynasty" episode you haven't been able to watch yet.
-- Searching and searching for love? No more! Easy access to anything you have been longing for with one remote -- wherever you are. If "NCIS" on CBS, a TED Talk on YouTube or "Thomas the Train" on Netflix is your desire, TiVo makes it easy to find them, record, download or stream them anytime, anywhere. Find upcoming new episodes or reruns of past episodes or seasons of a favorite show on streaming services or your cable VOD.
-- It's not stalking with TiVo... Find and play everything your favorite movie star is in. Automatically record every movie in which Matt Damon or Reese Witherspoon appear.
-- True loves are so easy to find -- all of them... From 'Citizen Kane' to 'Argo,' all are a snap to find and watch with TiVo Collections where you can automatically record Academy Award(R) winners from any year. Automatically record Emmy(R) Award winners, Sundance Film Festival(R) awardees and many ways to capture award-winning movies and TV with the press of a single button.
-- Surprisingly, this true love is not even monogamous... TiVo Roamio delivers incredible TV to multiple televisions in the home or out of the home via tablets and smartphones.** Stream TV or recorded content. Go ahead, play the field.
-- The ultimate love affair... There's nothing out there in the cable TV world that comes close to the entirety of TiVo. Being able to have the ultimate TV love affair and save money while you are doing it? Ahhh, how could you NOT love that?

TiVo Inc., a leader in advanced television services and the creator of digital video recorders (DVRs), today announced the launch of the TiVo Roamio DVR, the all-in-one approach to live, recorded, on-demand and over-the-top television that gives consumers what they want on any screen, wherever they are. On the heels of TiVo recently being awarded yet another Emmy Award for innovation in television, TiVo Roamio delivers wherever the viewer's roaming may take them.

"While so many people love TV, they have no idea what TiVo can do for their love of TV. TiVo Roamio is so much more than just the best DVR, it's for people who are all about loving their TV -- that's why we call our latest offering Roamio," said Tom Rogers, TiVo's President and CEO. "Now, wherever you roam your TiVo Roamio is there. In the next room, in the kitchen, in a hotel room across the world -- connecting you right to your living room TV recordings, so you can get them immediately wherever you are. Moreover, you can get all your regular cable channels, the best DVR features available, all combined with favorite streaming services like Netflix, Hulu and YouTube in one box, using one remote. With up to six tuners, tons more space to record your shows so on those Sunday nights when all the great TV is on you can capture it to watch throughout the week. Take every box or device out there -- Roku, Apple TV, Slingbox, Google TV, your standard cable box -- all rolled into one. This is quite simply the best TiVo we have ever made and is truly for people who love TV."

The TiVo Roamio DVR Series includes three models: TiVo Roamio ($199.99), TiVo Roamio Plus ($399.99) and TiVo Roamio Pro ($599.99). Roamio features four or six tuners and unprecedented storage (ranging from 75 hours to 450 hours of HD content). It ensures subscribers never miss a show again and have plenty of space for recordings. The improved speed and performance of TiVo Roamio also includes integrated wireless and TiVo Stream functionality in certain models.

With the Roamio family of products, along with TiVo Mini, customers can replace their DVR and associated monthly fees and even save money every month with TiVo Roamio or a whole-home TiVo solution.

Product features include:

-- Coming very soon, out-of-home streaming will allow subscribers to stream TV and recorded shows to your iPad(R) or iPhone(R). The built-in TiVo Stream feature allows users to connect to their Roamio over Wi-Fi and watch recordings and cable channels almost ANYWHERE.**
-- New look and feel interface offers updated HD screens and fonts with nearly twice the performance. Browse and Search content even faster.
-- "What to Watch Now" on the DVR provides an instantaneous personalized dashboard that immediately shows you the best programming available... right now. Quickly browse through the best sporting events, top 20 shows in that time slot.
-- For users who just like a good channel guide, Roamio offers guide filters to quickly break down the options into only content you want to see. Choose to browse the guide by something as simple as Movies or Sports, or as specific as romantic comedies.
-- All new application platform -- leveraging the new HTML 5 platform to support our apps, the TiVo Roamio runs the latest version of YouTube and Netflix with more on the way. The new platform will enable faster, more frequent additions to the TiVo platform.
-- An improved remote will boast an RF connection, allowing Roamio to be placed behind closed cabinets or in another room altogether -- no line of sight is needed to operate your TiVo. Still, the remote retains the capability of learning commands to control all of your other equipment, allowing for the true one-remote solution.
-- Anywhere you have an Internet connection, you have the ability to manage your DVR with your phone or tablet. The updated free TiVo mobile app available for tablets and smartphones (iOS and Android(TM)) offers remote Season Pass(R) management, a recording scheduler that allows you to add or remove recordings and enhanced WishList(R) management.
-- TiVo Mini software has been updated to include Netflix and "dynamic tuning" to maximize the value of Roamio's capacity. This feature allows all of Roamio's tuners to be used for recording when they aren't actually streaming content to another screen. It's the ultimate whole-home DVR experience.

Pricing and Availability
The TiVo Roamio can be purchased today online at TiVo.com, Amazon.com or BestBuy.com and in Best Buy stores in the coming weeks. TiVo Roamio is available for $199.99, TiVo Roamio Plus for $399.99 and TiVo Roamio Pro for $599.99.*

*A one year monthly TiVo service or product lifetime subscription is required and sold separately. Cable and streaming services subscription required for Cable and web-delivered programming, and are not included in TiVo service subscription. Additional fees may apply for other broadband content. Broadband programming sources subject to availability and may change without notice.

** Streaming is restricted to a limited number of devices owned by the TiVo subscriber. Due to content provider restrictions, not all content can be streamed out of home and some content may only be streamed while a mobile device is on the same local network as the subscriber's DVR. Mobile devices sold separately.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

So this thing is just a cunning plan to sell more Minis? 

Seriously, Rogers, STFU about Citizen Kane and Matt Damon, and lay out all the technical details, including how S3 and S4 software is going to be updated to provide the maximum functionality possible for them in interacting with this thing.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

unitron said:


> So this thing is just a cunning plan to sell more Minis?
> 
> Seriously, Rogers, STFU about Citizen Kane and Matt Damon, and lay out all the technical details, including how S3 and S4 software is going to be updated to provide the maximum functionality possible for them in interacting with this thing.


I suppose you want your series 1 to work as well just because.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

unitron said:


> So this thing is just a cunning plan to sell more Minis?
> 
> Seriously, Rogers, STFU about Citizen Kane and Matt Damon, and lay out all the technical details, including how S3 and S4 software is going to be updated to provide the maximum functionality possible for them in interacting with this thing.


You're not owed anything on the Premiere except Dynamic Tuner Allocation for the Mini and Android streaming support, *maybe* completion of the HD interface. Nothing else was never promised to you.



zalusky said:


> I suppose you want your series 1 to work as well just because.


:up: :up: :up:


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Originally I thought this was just going to be basically a Premiere with better hardware, so I assumed we'd continue to get updates on the Premiere for quite some time. However after seeing where they are going with it I think we'll be lucky to see 2 more updates on the Premiere. We'll definitely get one in the Fall with DTA and a few more HD screens, then maybe another in the Spring with a few bug fixes and maybe a couple more HD screens, and then we'll be done. All future enhancements will be exclusive to the Roamio.


----------

